# Stand alone awning for Trigano Tribute



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

We have a 2006 model Tribute fitted with a Fiamma F65 awning. Does anyone know of a stand alone awning that will comfortably fit this model?[align=left]


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

This months MMM is doing a coverage of Awnings.(June edition)


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*stand alone awnings*

Hi nutsandbolts
We also have an 06 550 model I have just bought an Outdoor Revelution Movelite XL. We have only had it erected once just to see what it was like looks the buisiness. WE bought from Camperlands.co.uk

Bernie


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, will look at both suggestions


----------



## 104610 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Bernies that certainly looks the business.

At less than £190 for a COMPLETE awning not just a "Privacy" this and a "caravanstore" that with additional "wind-out canopy" whatever, all costing the price of a small second hand car, it is certainly good value.

My 650 may arrive sometime this month, well it was supposed to be last month and Danum still can not give me a date but say it could be this or even June. Apparently they are lucky if they can pin CI down to a specific month never mind an actual date for delivery :evil:

Anyway I digress, I will not now go ahead with the roof fitted awning that I have been offered as this seems to have many risks involved looking at recent posts..I quite like the look of the TWO roof bars and do not fancy a leaky roof. The main reason though is that I do not want to have to dismantle the awning everytime we take the van off site and it will save the need for leaving token items to reserve the pitch -once left a camping table and had it stolen!

more detail here if anyone is interested http://www.skyblueleisure.co.uk/acatalog/Movelite_XL.html

States it will fit upto 9ft high vans and the colour looks like it will match the Tribute Silver very nicely.

I think we may see a glut of Tribute rear ladders on ebay soon as they seem to be as much use as a chocolate fireguard, interestingly Danum have a 550 in at the moment with out a rear ladder! Once removed it will make way for the wide rear storage box which I think will be of more use as I need to carry a wheelchair.

One point though Bernies, I can not quite fathom how it attaches to the van and will it attach to a panel van without the optional kit ?

Cheers All


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Nutsandbolts

we bought the optional kit which comprises three straps which throw over the van. It actually seems to give a good fit. There is a trim which fits/slides into a channel but you would need to have that fixed to the van separately.

To be honest I don't think anyone has designed a really well-fitting awning which fits a panel van with a sliding door, but this one does seem to be as good as it gets. 
Its our second attempt and a big improvement on the last one we bought which was a waste of money! I might even have a go at putting it on the back for a change!!

Bernie


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

*Movelite revelution*

Hi Bernie do you think the smaller revelution awning would fit the 550? we think the xl ,though great, would be too big for the sites we normally stay at .The height spec on the van is 2680mm but I don't know if this includes the roof bars the smaller awning says it fits up too 2600mm do you think we could get away with it? Thanks for the info Nickynoo


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If it helps I have just been out and measured to the top of the sliding door on my new 550 and make it approx 2350 from the ground.
HTH


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*awning*

this sounds what i am after

hoorah


----------

